
Is it really illegal to share your Netflix password? - johnhess
http://www.slate.com/articles/technology/future_tense/2016/07/is_it_really_illegal_to_share_your_netflix_password.html
======
bluetidepro
Is this a case of "Betteridge's law of headlines" [1]? haha

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Betteridge%27s_law_of_headline...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Betteridge%27s_law_of_headlines)

~~~
RansomTime
Not really. This article is responding to articles that say that it is illegal
to share a Netflix password.

~~~
tedunangst
Nevertheless, the headline could easily answer the question.

